# Iverson could face up to 54 years in prison



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0711/1404559.html 

I can't believe it! He's the former MVP of the league, the franchise player for the 76ers, and he goes out and does something stupid like this. I hope he doesn't go to prison, it would ruin him, the 76ers and the NBA. It's so entertaining to watch him play, and now he may never play again.:no:


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

He wont get convicted of all the charges I really doubt that. Sports players have done worse things before and havent spent a day in jail (ie. Ray Lewis, OJ Simpson)

That is alot of charges all together 

Criminal trespass, felony, two counts

Criminal conspiracy, felony, one count

Violation of the Uniform Firearms Act, felony, one count

Violation of the Uniform Firearms Act, misdemeanor, one count

Simple assault, misdemeanor, two counts

Terroristic threats, misdemeanor, two counts

Unlawful restraint, misdemeanor, two counts

False imprisonment, misdemeanor, two counts

Possession of an instrument of crime, misdemeanor, one count

-Does not look for Iverson.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

In the name of team-oriented basketball, Allen Iverson should be put behind bars


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't think Iverson did everything he was charged with and the prosecution can't really prove anything other than he broke in. I get the feeling that Jones(The cousin) decided to presh charges just so he could get some money and after he does, the charges will be dropped.......


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> In the name of team-oriented basketball, Allen Iverson should be put behind bars


Even though I have made love for him as a player, I can't get over him as a person. He has done so many stupid things. For this, it has already screwed up his "image" so even if he doesn't go to jail i still don't have the respect for him, that i once did. 

i personally think when all of this is over and if he does come and play basketball again, it won't be for the 6ers. he causes the organization too much trouble and havoc...so they'll probably just trade him away....u never know...thats my gut feeling.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I don't think Iverson did everything he was charged with and the prosecution can't really prove anything other than he broke in. I get the feeling that Jones(The cousin) decided to presh charges just so he could get some money and after he does, the charges will be dropped.......


i dont get why a cousin would press charges anyways? i mean if i was a close friend or a family member to iverson i wouldnt press charges, i would think in my head it a mistake and i know he wouldnt do anything to me, unless there is a battle goin on between them or something, but in general why would he just press charges to get some money? i mean what is the real point in that? the way i think about it, doesn't he get money from iverson, they are family. i'd help a family member out if i was a millionaire.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wouldn't help out a family member if they pressed charges on me.:no:


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

*Confused?*

I thought Iverson threatened his cousin's roomate? Wasn't he looking for his cousin and his wife?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ivy going to the joint,NO WAY IN HELL,hes got to much $$$!


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah most of those charges will get thrown out. He'll probably be left with fines and community service. Maybe long probation.


----------



## kobe's forehead (Jul 11, 2002)

He didnt threaten his cousin:no: He was looking for his wife and his cousin, but his cousins roomate(charles Jones) was the only one there and would not let him in. he flashed Jones a gun and said "Someones gonna die tonight, and its not gonna be me" So he forced his way in there.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I bet it's his wife's fault. Damn women driving men, and boys like Iverson, crazy


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> I bet it's his wife's fault. Damn women driving men, and boys like Iverson, crazy


lol...what's wrong with women driving men crazy? :laugh:


----------



## KobeIs (Jul 13, 2002)

*No! I have warned you enough not to do this! - Penny Hardaway *


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> *EDITED!- Penny Hardaway *


WHAT?!?!?!?!:sour: 

*EDITED!- Penny Hardaway *


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Go to the NBA section of ESPN.com,and u will have ur proof!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Okay, things are back to normal here, the trouble maker has been banned, I will leave this discussion opens but if someone starts non-sense here again, i will close it the first thing here. - Penny Hardaway *


----------



## Herman Munster (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd love to see Iverson go to prison. That would be funny as hell. Well if he does go to prison, hopefully he can handle the soap as well as he can handle the basketball. Iverson is a criminal and he needs punished. I'd love to see the 76ers without Iverson too, a 12-70 team probaly. I bet 76ers are wishing they'd traded Iverson now. Ofcourse if he was with another team in another city this probaly wouldnt have happened but oh well. GIVE IVERSON THE CHAIR! ( or atleast lethal injection)


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

In the USA court system, people are presumed innocent until proven guilty. I like that system, as a US citizen, don't you?


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Here's A Pic Of Iverson's Wife...*

<img src="http://sportsmed.starwave.com/media/nba/2002/0711/photo/a_iverson_ht.jpg">


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> In the USA court system, people are presumed innocent until proven guilty. I like that system, as a US citizen, don't you?


I think most of the countries have this same system as well but I know Taiwan doesnt tho.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

That's Iverson's wife?
Im hoping that's just a bad pic


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

that guy had bad taste!:yes:


----------



## Odom07 (Jul 15, 2002)

AI is a punk and deserves whatever he is guilty of. I wont miss him play. The Sixers are nice to watch when he isnt in the lineup because they play as a team. Its not the prettiest b-ball, but its team basketball.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Odom07 *
> AI is a punk and deserves whatever he is guilty of. I wont miss him play. The Sixers are nice to watch when he isnt in the lineup because they play as a team. Its not the prettiest b-ball, but its team basketball.


He's not gonna go to jail.. He'll get fines and community service at the most. I dont think that he'll get suspended by the league either.


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> That's Iverson's wife?
> Im hoping that's just a bad pic


If she didn't have that stupid look on her face, she wouldn't be half bad.


----------



## bUlls2322 (Jul 15, 2002)

I hope iverson goes to prison. I doubt he will though since he is loaded. it will probably just be probabtion and community service or it will just be settled.


----------

